# Isco o Dybala



## 7vinte (3 Aprile 2018)

Chi preferite tra i due? Io Isco,Dybala è solo sopravvalutato. Isco in serie serie può anche fare 20 gol,come fosse una punta.


----------



## Il Genio (3 Aprile 2018)

E' come chiedere se preferisci Belen o la moglie di Fantozzi


----------



## 7vinte (3 Aprile 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> E' come chiedere se preferisci Belen o la moglie di Fantozzi



Isco è Belen?


----------



## Pivellino (3 Aprile 2018)

Dybala non lo sopporto, allo stadium basta sfiorarlo che si butta.


----------



## Il Genio (3 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Isco è Belen?



Secondo te?


----------



## 7vinte (3 Aprile 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Secondo te?


Si. Vota


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (3 Aprile 2018)

A essere onesti, Dybala mi piace moltissimo ma Isco è a un livello superiore: sceglierei senza dubbio lo spagnolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2018)

Isco tutta la vita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2018)

Ho votato Dybala per rompere provocatoriamente il plebiscito in favore dello spagnolo; ciò nonostante, non reputo l'argentino più forte dello spagnolo, anche se parliamo di due giocatori diversi. Dybala è un attaccante, seconda punta o prima punta che sia, mentre Isco è un trequartista, centrale o esterno che sia; quindi difficile dare una preferenza netta, che deve dipendere dal contesto tattico scelto.
Da un punto di vista tecnico, invece, credo che i giocatori si equivalgano, ma Isco, dalla sua, ha sicuramente più esperienza internazionale e una bacheca invidiabile.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Aprile 2018)

dybala 3 miliardi di volte


----------



## koti (3 Aprile 2018)

Dybala, di poco però.


----------



## VB.theBest (3 Aprile 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> E' come chiedere se preferisci Belen o la moglie di Fantozzi



sarà, ma la moglie di Fantozzi in questo momento ci farebbe fare un salto di qualità pazzesco là davanti......


----------



## hiei87 (3 Aprile 2018)

Ora non esageriamo con lo screditare Dybala. E' gobbo, è odioso, è probabilmente sopravvalutato, ma resta un giocatore fortissimo. Il paragone è impossibile da fare, perchè sono due ruoli diversi, hanno avuto un diverso percorso di crescita e si sono esibiti in palcoscenici differenti.
Isco ha mostrato di più e al momento è più maturo, però ha avuto modo, dopo qualche anno difficile, di imporsi in un Real stellare e in una nazionale che sembra costruita su misura per lui. Dybala si è affacciato al grande calcio solo due anni fa. Ha avuto qualche passaggio a vuoto, ma anche qualche momento di grazia.
A gusto personale, mi piace più Isco. Lo preferisco come tipologia di giocatore, ma probabilmente influisce anche l'antipatia verso Dybala e chi vuol farlo passare come nuovo Messi. Il paragone però oggettivamente è impossibile.


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2018)

Ma che razza di paragone è? Oltre al fatto che sono due giocatori completamente diversi, è chiaro che ad oggi uno preferisce il giocatore che ha già vinto tre Champions ed è titolare nel Real.


----------



## sacchino (3 Aprile 2018)

Isco, il mocciosetto seppur bravo non lo sopporto.


----------



## mistergao (3 Aprile 2018)

Sono due giocatori profondamente diversi: per una squadra con un gioco ben preciso prenderei Isco, però debbo ammettere che Dybala quest'anno, in determinate situazioni (le prime otto-dieci partite o con la Lazio all'Olimpico) ha vinto le partite da solo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2018)

Dybala.


----------



## davoreb (3 Aprile 2018)

Il paragone ci sta, alla fine giocano in una zona di campo simile (Dybala un po' più avanti), ad oggi forse meglio Isco ma di un pelo.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2018)

Isco tutta la vita.
Dybala non sa nemmeno calciare di collo piede pulito.
Ci fossero i palloni che si usavano fino agli anni 90 sai che distorsioni....
Vialli una volta se lo ruppe il piede impattando male la palla mentre calciava un rigore.


----------



## PheelMD (3 Aprile 2018)

Rispondo stasera, dopo la partita


----------



## DrHouse (3 Aprile 2018)

isco è meraviglioso da guardare, e un giocatore vincente.
e dybala uno dei talenti migliori in circolazione.

sono due ruoli diversi, a meno che non debba sceglierne uno da acquistare, non farei mai un discorso "o uno o l'altro".

ovviamente, dovessi scegliere chi acquistare direi Isco.


----------



## koti (3 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma che razza di paragone è? Oltre al fatto che sono due giocatori completamente diversi, è chiaro che ad oggi uno preferisce il giocatore che ha già vinto tre Champions ed è titolare nel Real.


Manco avessimo detto Modric o Ronaldo. Nel Real è uno dei tanti.


----------



## PM3 (3 Aprile 2018)

Se parliamo di tuffi in piscina direi che non c'è storia, Dybala è il più grande tuffatore della storia del calcio.

Nonostante il mio disprezzo come sportivo, comparando le loro caratteristiche, Isco supera Dybala solo nella visione di gioco e gioco di squadra, in tutte le altre caratteristiche fisiche e tecniche Dybala è superiore.


----------



## Cataldinho (3 Aprile 2018)

Dybala è indiscutibilmente un grande talento, tuttavia tutte le volte che l'asticella si è alzata ha sistematicamente deluso. La bocciatura in nazionale, può anche essere significativa in tal senso.


----------



## PheelMD (3 Aprile 2018)

Dybala, Dybala. Eheh.


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2018)

Il problema di Dybala è in testa, comincio davvero a pensarlo.


----------



## de sica (4 Aprile 2018)

Dopo stasera abbiamo capito la vera dimensione attuale dell'argentino. Isco, come si suol dire, gli piscia in testa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2018)

Però un conto è giocare in questa Juve e un conto è giocare nel Real; io, per curiosità, vorrei vederlo Dybala al Real.


----------



## Black (4 Aprile 2018)

premetto che Dybala è il giocatore della Juve che odio di più in assoluto, quindi magari sono di parte. Ma penso anche che è mooolto sopravvalutato.
Alla fine Dybala fa il fenomeno solo in una serie A dove gente come Belotti, Dzeko, Icardi, Immobile raggiunge regolarmente quota 25 gol, e vive di rendita per una (UNA) partita dove ha fatto il fenomeno contro il Barcellona. A questo punto pure Boateng dovrebbe essere da pallone d'oro.

Isco in serie A probabilmente sarebbe DIO


----------



## Black (4 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però un conto è giocare in questa Juve e un conto è giocare nel Real; io, per curiosità, vorrei vederlo Dybala al Real.



quindi in panca. Al massimo lo fanno entrare quando non riescono a sbloccare le partite. La sua abilità con i tuffi potrebbe essere utile per avere un rigore


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2018)

Indegna la simulazione, indegna.
In italia gli avrebbero dato il rigore, ieri ha fatto la figura del pirla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però un conto è giocare in questa Juve e un conto è giocare nel Real; io, per curiosità, vorrei vederlo Dybala al Real.



Effettivamente col giaccone in panca starebbe bene


----------



## Jaqen (4 Aprile 2018)

Dybala servirebbe a noi come il pane, è da quando è andato via Manuel che non abbiamo più un 10. Ma tra i due, Isco.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2018)

Vorrei far notare che ieri isco senza palla era il quarto di sinistra di una mediana a 4 , in fase di possesso trovava sempre la zona di campo migliore dove posizionarsi.
Intelligenza tattica calcistica superiore.
Questo lavoro alla juve tanti anni fa lo faceva nedved, con molta più foga ma con meno qualità.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> quindi in panca. Al massimo lo fanno entrare quando non riescono a sbloccare le partite. La sua abilità con i tuffi potrebbe essere utile per avere un rigore





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Effettivamente col giaccone in panca starebbe bene



Beh, di certo non andrebbe lì a prendersi immediatamente la titolarità, ma potrebbe fare un percorso alla Isco, magari entrando nelle rotazioni con Benzema.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Aprile 2018)

Tra i due scelgo Isco senza dubbio. La buffonata di ieri poi è la conferma che Dybala deve ancora crescere di testa. Ci sta la frustrazione, ma ieri mi è sembrato il classico bambino viziato che fa i capricci quando le cose non vanno come vorrebbe. Troppo abituati a fare il bello e il cattivo tempo in Italia, quando poi si gioca in Europa, le cose cambiano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare che ieri isco senza palla era il quarto di sinistra di una mediana a 4 , in fase di possesso trovava sempre la zona di campo migliore dove posizionarsi.
> Intelligenza tattica calcistica superiore.
> Questo lavoro alla juve tanti anni fa lo faceva nedved, con molta più foga ma con meno qualità.



Il primo gol di ieri è da manuale:
Marcelo scherza col pallone De Sciglio, nel frattempo Isco si libera largo, prende palla sulla corsa e mette un rasoterra indietro per il compagno che arriva sullo slancio..

Scuola calcio

PS: poi certo, se hai CR7 che di esterno tira una sassata sul secondo palo è più facile rispetto a un Kalinic che di piatto tira alto


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Tra i due scelgo Isco senza dubbio. La buffonata di ieri poi è la conferma che Dybala deve ancora crescere di testa. Ci sta la frustrazione, ma ieri mi è sembrato il classico bambino viziato che fa i capricci quando le cose non vanno come vorrebbe. Troppo abituati a fare il bello e il cattivo tempo in Italia, quando poi si gioca in Europa, le cose cambiano.



L'espulsione è solo la punta dell'iceberg:
tuffo vergognoso a cercare il rigore, almeno 3-4 manate in facci agli avversari

Il bello è che in Europa prende i cartellini, in italia i rigori.....


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il primo gol di ieri è da manuale:
> Marcelo scherza col pallone De Sciglio, nel frattempo Isco si libera largo, prende palla sulla corsa e mette un rasoterra indietro per il compagno che arriva sullo slancio..
> 
> Scuola calcio
> ...



ahahhaha la tua conclusione è fantastica.
In effetti il gol di rovesciata ha ovviamente preso tutte le prima pagine ma pure questo gol è tanta roba : va di esterno per prendere il tempo e il passo al difensore e la mette con una forza pazzesca al secondo palo.
Le facce dei bianconeri ai gol subiti e le lacrime (quasi ) di buffon a fine gara la dicono lunga su quel 'vorrei che non posso' che si prova quando ti trovi al cospetto di gente più forte.
Comunque quando nel pre-partita ho visto le formazioni tra me e me mi sono chiesto esattamente cosa aveva preparato allegri in mezzo al campo : ti puoi presentare con khedira e bentancur per fronteggiare casemiro-kross-modric?
Allegri si diverte a cambiare modulo, giocatori ecc ecc ma la juve esattamente cosa è ? Come gioca? Che identità ha?


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ahahhaha la tua conclusione è fantastica.
> In effetti il gol di rovesciata ha ovviamente preso tutte le prima pagine ma pure questo gol è tanta roba : va di esterno per prendere il tempo e il passo al difensore e la mette con una forza pazzesca al secondo palo.
> Le facce dei bianconeri ai gol subiti e le lacrime (quasi ) di buffon a fine gara la dicono lunga su quel 'vorrei che non posso' che si prova quando ti trovi al cospetto di gente più forte.
> Comunque quando nel pre-partita ho visto le formazioni tra me e me mi sono chiesto esattamente cosa aveva preparato allegri in mezzo al campo : ti puoi presentare con khedira e bentancur per fronteggiare casemiro-kross-modric?
> Allegri si diverte a cambiare modulo, giocatori ecc ecc ma la juve esattamente cosa è ? Come gioca? Che identità ha?



Va detto che aveva Pjanic fuori..secondo me ha pensato che non potendo gestirla col palleggio voleva provare a dominarla fisicamente..solo che quando quelli hanno uno come Casemiro che fa per tre è dura..
Poi arriva CR7....

Concordo sul primo gol, certamente meno "storico" del secondo, ma in realtà sul primo c'è la grandezza vera di CR7 e tutte le sue doti (furbizia, rapidità, lettura della situazione e tecnica di tiro) il secondo è una di quelle robe che esce una volta nella vita e va nei libri..


----------



## The Ripper (4 Aprile 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Dopo stasera abbiamo capito la vera dimensione attuale dell'argentino. Isco, come si suol dire, gli piscia in testa


trarre conclusioni dopo una partita: lo stai facendo nella maniera corretta.

Dybala è un grandissimo giocatore. Il Real Madrid è altra storia rispetto a questa Juve, fortissima ma che in Europa non trova squadre con timore reverenziale come in Italia.
Dybala giocherebbe titolare praticamente ovunque.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, di certo non andrebbe lì a prendersi immediatamente la titolarità, ma potrebbe fare un percorso alla Isco, magari entrando nelle rotazioni con Benzema.



Ah beh si, sempre sostenuto che deve stare vicino alla porta, regredito da quando si è allontanato


----------



## mandraghe (20 Febbraio 2019)

L’erede di Messi ahahahahahah, quando si dice essere sopravvalutati.

Non mi sorprende che i gobbi abbiano sguinzagliato i giornalisti di SERVIzio per cercare di rifilare questa sola a qualche pollo


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2019)

nessuno dei 2 vorrei.

se devo scegliere isco


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Febbraio 2019)

Isco è essenza del calcio, Dybala un bluff ben architettato dai media (bravo, ma mai quello che viene dipinto)


----------



## Victorss (21 Febbraio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Isco è essenza del calcio, Dybala un bluff ben architettato dai media (bravo, ma mai quello che viene dipinto)



Dybala si è un po' perso quest' anno ma secondo me è fortissimo. I paragoni con Messi fanno comunque tanto ridere.


----------



## koti (21 Febbraio 2019)

Per me ci sta come confronto. Lo stesso Isco è sopravvalutato, ottimo giocatore ma non un fuoriclasse come viene descritto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Isco tutta la vita.
> Dybala non sa nemmeno calciare di collo piede pulito.
> Ci fossero i palloni che si usavano fino agli anni 90 sai che distorsioni....
> Vialli una volta se lo ruppe il piede impattando male la palla mentre calciava un rigore.



Beh, con quei palloni Messi avrebbe due moncherini al posto dei piedi 
e avrebbe la metà dei gol, idem Cristina


----------



## juventino (21 Febbraio 2019)

Dybala ad oggi ha la personalità di un criceto. Talento e capacità da grande giocatore ci sono, ma non bastano se manca la testa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Febbraio 2019)

La differenza tra i due è che Isco è già al top, chi pensa che potrà far più di così? Dybala invece potrebbe diventare molto di più del calciatore di adesso, anzi pare perfino involuto.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Chi preferite tra i due? Io Isco,Dybala è solo sopravvalutato. Isco in serie serie può anche fare 20 gol,come fosse una punta.



Mai Dybala!!!

A parte che non è poi 'sto gran fenomeno... uno che si butta a terra ad ogni occasione e simula non mi piace a prescindere...


----------



## neversayconte (21 Febbraio 2019)

prendo Dybala. E lo metto seconda punta con piatek e 3/4 paquetà. In questo modo non serve comprare ali, bastano quelle che abbiamo


----------



## odasensei (21 Febbraio 2019)

Paragone inutile, ruoli diversi
Dybala comunque ieri ammazzato da Allegri, se devi farlo giocare così metti Douglas Costa che l'esterno sa farlo...poi con De Sciglio dietro


----------



## Black (21 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Chi preferite tra i due? Io Isco,Dybala è solo sopravvalutato. Isco in serie serie può anche fare 20 gol,come fosse una punta.



Dybala ma sta sulle p...e. Direi che si equivalgono abbastanza come livello. Non sono nè Messi, nè Hazard, nè Mbappè. Giocatori di livello internazionale, ma non top player. Dybala poi è sopravvalutato come tanti giocatori in maglia bianconera


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Dite quello che volete ma io Dybala lo prendo ieri, oggi e pure domani. È un giocatore giovane, secondo me alla Juventus non sta neanche troppo bene. In coppia con Piatek davanti sarebbe devastante.


----------



## Heaven (21 Febbraio 2019)

Dybala, seppur forte senza ombra di dubbio, gode di una stima 2 o 3 volte il suo valore. Ma questo in carriera a parte quella doppietta col barça cosa ha fatto di così eccezionale? Sono importanti le prestazioni contro il Sassuolo? Poi fa tantissima panchina riesce a segnare un gol contro il Frosinone e viene esaltato manco fosse Maradona

Ripeto è senza dubbio un gran giocatore, ma al suo livello c’è ne sono tantissimi, non è assolutamente ai livelli da pallone d’oro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Dybala è una pippa per me.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Dybala, seppur forte senza ombra di dubbio, gode di una stima 2 o 3 volte il suo valore. Ma questo in carriera a parte quella doppietta col barça cosa ha fatto di così eccezionale? Sono importanti le prestazioni contro il Sassuolo? Poi fa tantissima panchina riesce a segnare un gol contro il Frosinone e viene esaltato manco fosse Maradona
> 
> Ripeto è senza dubbio un gran giocatore, ma al suo livello c’è ne sono tantissimi, non è assolutamente ai livelli da pallone d’oro.



Si vabbé ma non è che uno deve essere un pallone d'oro o nulla..Dybala è forte dai, non diciamo cose assurde..se gioca nel suo ruolo e con regolarità i suoi 20 gol li fa bendato..

L'anno scorso nel momento clou le partite gliele ha risolta lui coi suoi guizzi (Lazio, tottenham, etc..)


----------



## Heaven (21 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si vabbé ma non è che uno deve essere un pallone d'oro o nulla..Dybala è forte dai, non diciamo cose assurde..se gioca nel suo ruolo e con regolarità i suoi 20 gol li fa bendato..
> 
> L'anno scorso nel momento clou le partite gliele ha risolta lui coi suoi guizzi (Lazio, tottenham, etc..)



Ma hai letto? Ho ripetuto 2 volte che è un gran giocatore. Leggi meglio.

Appunto come dici tu, un conto è essere pallone d’oro, ed un conto è essere un gran giocatore forte come però c’è ne sono tanti: Firmino, Mane, Sane, De Bruyne, Alli etc etc


----------



## Sotiris (21 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Chi preferite tra i due? Io Isco,Dybala è solo sopravvalutato. Isco in serie serie può anche fare 20 gol,come fosse una punta.



Dybala va per i 26 anni e a parte rubare campionati con i gobbi non ha fatto nulla, men che meno in Nazionale.
Isco tutta la vita.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Chi preferite tra i due? Io Isco,Dybala è solo sopravvalutato. Isco in serie serie può anche fare 20 gol,come fosse una punta.



Come giocatore preferisco ovviamente Isco, per il Milan in quel ruolo preferisco Bergwijn.


----------

